# The S/T Bass Tournament FISH-OFF CANCELED!!! FOR THIS SAT. AND SUN.



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Due to permit problems I am moving the fish-off tournaments to Oct. 15th and 16th. There are two big tournaments going out on Griggs Dam this Sat and Sun, so I can't even switch the starting place. We will just go ahead and fish our normal Sun tournament at O'Shaughnessy this coming Sun. This will give guys a chance to get in more tournaments to be able to fish in the fish-off in Oct. Sorry for the mix up... I didn't think I would have a problem with permits. Anyone that was planning on fishing the fish off this weekend... call me on my cell phone.... 614-946-8765

Thanks. 
GarryS


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The 15th & 16th sound great . I think the fish may be co-operating better by then also .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I just hope we don't have to wear snow masks..... If anyone knows any of the guys planning on fishing the fish-off please pass this on...... 

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, Vance and I were fired up! We'll hafta find something to replace it.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , why dont you guys just show up at O'Shay and show us how its done !


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys have 3 more tournaments to practice on your FIRED UP....  Then you can show us really how its done....... Come on up Sun..... Take off will be at 7am.....and weigh-in will be at 12:30pm.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Phil, did you get blanked last sunday? I figured you'd at least be in the top 3!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well man , I guess that I must have realy smelled bad or the fish just didnt like me .  I guess theres next time .


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Great news - now I can fish it!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh no ! And I was pumped about winnin some $$$$ . I guess I was wrong . Glad to see you can make it man , see ya in Ky .


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on this other tournament going out on Griggs dam this Saturday. Take off time, entry fee....etc?

Any info will be appreciated, Thanks in advance.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it is a club tournament


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting.... I called parks and rec yesterday to find out what tournament was going out of Griggs today.... They said that there wasn't any going out today or tomorrow.... Hmmmm.... Said it looked like a name had been writen in there but it was erased now.... Oh well... I don't think the left hand knows what the right hand is doing down there.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh well , at least we arent out there getting soaked & sick .  The fishin will be better on the new date anyway .


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at Griggs yesterday just messing around... I caught at least 10 keepers and missed alot of fish... LOVE top water.. I just wish I could do that in a tournament. LOL I found a school of bass... They all were only around 13" fish... Had a blast.... Caught 6 short fish too! All largemouth bass.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Perhaps the cold front has put them into their fall feeding frenzy?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

good. fish will be biting and my partner can be there.fish should be out of their summer pattern by then. whatever that pattern was. hadnt caught a fish there since june.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys just better be happy htat I was not able to fish this with my partner that I like to fish with . You would definatly be in trouble !


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Which lake Saturday and what time are we getting started?

Thanks!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian... We will be starting at Griggs Dam on Sat. (10-15-05) Then at O'Shaughnessy on Sunday. Both Griggs and O'Shaughnessy will be off limits the Friday before the fish-off. If anyones partner can't make it on the first day as long as they pay their entry fee.. They can fish the last day. It will be a 5 fish limit for a 2 man team as well as a single guy. 

Thanks
GarryS


----------

